# Fly line Management



## floridascuba

What does everyone use to manage their fly line when casting? Why do you prefer mat or tube over the other? I see some that like that line tamer mats, while others prefer something like the Strip and Feed tube.

I am currently using this. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-La...MAvKSqQ10-Ldrf2g4EFKOxoCIP7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## el9surf

Been using my own home built bucket for a while now. Tried the mats but when it's windy the line never lands where I want it to. Plus in the bucket I have less of a chance of stepping on the line, which creates several problems.










Below is a weighted insert that fits inside the trash can. I have another insert that fits in a collapsible laundry bag that is more mobile.


----------



## Flyman28

Could you post a pic of the laundry basket insert? or is it the same setup?


----------



## permitchaser

I use a laundry basket from Wally World it's white nylon and the line flies out nothing on the bottom yet. It folds down as the leaf bag does and stores easy. I put bungee cords on the side one in the loop provided and one through a hole input in it. That allows me to attach it to a step ladder for reds or my Yeti for bones


----------



## MariettaMike

floridascuba said:


> What does everyone use to manage their fly line when casting?


I own an SFR bucket and use it to store my line (and most times my rod) while waiting to see fish. The SFR is really heavy and does a great job of NOT falling/blowing off the boat in rough/windy conditions. When Showtime comes I focus on showing the fish my fly and ignore where my stripped line goes until I get hooked up or snag something on a recast. Making the first cast count is more important than anything else. Usually the boat is pointed into the wind so the stripped line falls into the cockpit and doesn't get snagged.

IMO it is more important to minimize the things that your line can snag on at Showtime than to distract yourself from the fish by having to focus on stuffing your line into a bucket or onto a mat.

Now if your just blind casting for jacks, macs, or whatever then make sure you focus on stacking your line for the next cast.


----------



## sjrobin

Yes. Correct. We very seldom use buckets or mats here in Texas. In fact I have a couple of nice mats I have never used. Like Mike says, better to be fast and accurate most of the time, mostly fast for red fish and big trout.


----------



## Backwater

We've had a lot of threads lately on that very subject.

Look up Striping baskets, DIY stripping baskets or stripping buckets


----------



## el9surf

Flyman28 said:


> Could you post a pic of the laundry basket insert? or is it the same setup?


The laundry basket insert is identical, just cut to size to fit the diameter of the laundry basket. There is hose coiled up between the two layers of foam, they are filled with sand and lead weights. The inserts probably weighh 15 - 20 lbs to keep the bucket / laundry basket from blowing over. 

On the laundry basket you need to add a layer of foam on the bottom of the basket that contacts the deck, or it will slide around if it's windy and choppy.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

el9surf said:


> Been using my own home built bucket for a while now. Tried the mats but when it's windy the line never lands where I want it to. Plus in the bucket I have less of a chance of stepping on the line, which creates several problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a weighted insert that fits inside the trash can. I have another insert that fits in a collapsible laundry bag that is more mobile.


With the help of El9, I copied his design and use an almost identical setup (same can, notches, edge stripping), but I just throw wet towels at the bottom for weight. I like it a lot...works great.


----------



## floridascuba

Backwater said:


> We've had a lot of threads lately on that very subject.
> 
> Look up Striping baskets, DIY stripping baskets or stripping buckets


I was more curious to why one chooses basket over Mat for their management. Or vice versus.


----------



## coconutgroves

Basket all the way - backwater had a good recommendation - do some searching, lots of us have posted pics and commented on the subject. I use a collapsable leaf bag that you can get from Home Depot. That way I can store it out of the way when it isn't needed. I keep a cap weight in to hold it down.

Mats just don't seem to get the job done as good as the baskets. Bags prevent line from being stepped on. Even with a mat, the line can still be blown off the deck, either into the water, or into the cockpit.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

I have had buckets and have mats as well. I find that clients often focus their attention on hitting the bucket and less on the fish. Often to the demise of the outcome. I prefer line mats, simply because they take the guess work about where to put the line, and focuses the attention where it belongs, outside the skiff. And they stow easier. Buckets often end up as skiff garbage cans in my experience. (which is what my livewell is for.)


----------



## rjackh90

Do you bucket guys like a cut out or not?


----------



## floridascuba

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> I have had buckets and have mats as well. I find that clients often focus their attention on hitting the bucket and less on the fish. Often to the demise of the outcome. I prefer line mats, simply because they take the guess work about where to put the line, and focuses the attention where it belongs, outside the skiff. And they stow easier. Buckets often end up as skiff garbage cans in my experience. (which is what my livewell is for.)


This was what I was looking for. I didn't ask my question correctly. I understood what people used as a line tamer. But was looking for why 1 preferred one over the other.


----------



## Backwater

I like being able to move it around in a hurry. Not so easy to do with a mat. I also like putting it in the cockpit and putting your rod in it to move to another spot without putting everything away. I prefer the coil spring with mesh folding laundry hamper. Big opening, tall enough and folds out of the way easily. I'll use it on jetties too, fishing from shore and works great for that as well. Same thing fishing around bass lakes from shore so you don't get hung up on grass. In the boat, if it's windy, it can be weighted down easily. But like I mentioned in the other threads on the subject, I'll even use a standard low profile wide laundry basket and then just kick it around the deck if I need to move it.


----------



## THTSARUMR

I've had this for at least 6 years. Love it.


----------



## Backwater

THTSARUMR said:


>


That works too!


----------



## TGlidden

That hip shooter is the best for wading, works on the skiff too, great design. I'm using a Carbon Marine bucket, custom height and width option. Works without thinking about it, with a Double Haul guide service bracket, and keeps the fly line out of the Texas wind. Pro line aluminum makes a good basket, but it doesn't work as well as the bucket. The Chittum Spider platform is awesome for the angler, but I can't put one on my boat.


----------



## crboggs

Genius...


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Genius...


I would say yea if they were soft rubber, instead of hard polymer plastic. If they were hard, I'd hate to fall on them.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

Backwater said:


> I would say yea if they were soft rubber, instead of hard polymer plastic. If they were hard, I'd hate to fall on them.


The spikes are soft rubber. I have fished that skiff in the past. Great skiff and great at managing fly line.


----------



## CurtisWright

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> The spikes are soft rubber. I have fished that skiff in the past. Great skiff and great at managing fly line.


I use a 13 gallon white trash can. I like it because its narrow and can fit on the casting platform next to me. Its small enough that I can stuff it under the bow. Its also great to have a bucket in the boat. When needed I fill it half way with water so it doesn't tip over and it keeps the fly line wet so it shoots out of the rod better. Less strip burns on the way back in too.


----------



## ShannonD

Posted this on the FOR SALE thread, but I think this sould work just fine. Too heavy to blow off. Soft rubber.


----------



## G McC

I use the SFR with the cut out. I like it because I can position it so line just goes into it without me trying or thinking about. I do not have a casting platform, if I did I don't think it would work that way with the cut out as it would be too low. I also like the fact that I can just the rod in the bucket and move the whole thing down into the cockpit when I want to move spots, no windinh in the line or putting the rod in a holder required. Once at a new spot simply put bucket on the deck and your ready to go.


----------



## crboggs

Mat all the way now...specifically because its easy to relocate and move around. I actually prefer to prop the mat up against my toe rail adjusted for wind direction.


----------



## Todd

Those using mats, how do you keep the mat from blowing around? Glue weight to bottom? No toe rail.


----------



## Shiloh

Works for me....home made striping bucket. A very nice feature of the bucket is that your all set to go.....you can leave line striped out inside with rod and travel from spot.
BC


----------



## Tailer

I have both and never use the mat anymore. If I’m fishing solo or in breezy conditions I want my bucket. If it’s calm enough for the mat I just strip into the cockpit. I even carry my bucket in the canoe now when I go snook fishing in the winter. It’s just a much better setup for sightfishing.

Like Mike said above though, I never worry about where the line is going when I’m sightfishing. The first shot is the most important cast you’ll make to a fish.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Added the little dildo line tamers. My buddy has them on his skiff and they work well. Still not so sure about the looks though, function over form though right


----------



## crboggs

Tailer said:


> I even carry my bucket in the canoe now when I go snook fishing in the winter.


My canoe is my bucket. 

You don't need much line management in the backwaters, but on an open flat when its windy it comes in handy.


----------



## Backwater

Austin Bustamante said:


> Added the little dildo line tamers. My buddy has them on his skiff and they work well. Still not so sure about the looks though, function over form though right


Where did you get the white ones?

Whats up with the semi-automatic?


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Backwater said:


> Where did you get the white ones?
> 
> Whats up with the semi-automatic?


Whoops phone pic upload. Just a little .22 silencer short gun fun, minus the broken firing pin.

239 flies has the white spikes online.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> Where did you get the white ones?
> 
> Whats up with the semi-automatic?


That's for when the fly line really won't cooperate.


----------



## Dschouest42

For my fly line, right now I am using a Yeti Bucket as a stripping basket. Its honestly working really well. Only thing my fly line gets tangled up on is my push pole, and that is because the end of my fly line has this penchant for finding purchase on anything in the cockpit of the Gheenoe


----------



## scissorhands

Giving these a try.


----------



## Backwater

scissorhands said:


>


Where did you get them?


----------



## EvanHammer

Dschouest42 said:


> For my fly line, right now I am using a Yeti Bucket as a stripping basket. Its honestly working really well. Only thing my fly line gets tangled up on is my push pole, and that is because the end of my fly line has this penchant for finding purchase on anything in the cockpit of the Gheenoe


Only problem is the Yeti bucket may cost more than the SFR bucket!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EvanHammer said:


> Only problem is the Yeti bucket may cost more than the SFR bucket!


And it makes the fly line cold and stiff


----------



## Backwater

EvanHammer said:


> Only problem is the Yeti bucket may cost more than the SFR bucket!


Must be cooler to have one than a $3 plain white or blue 5gal bucket from Walmart. 

Guess I'll just have to stick with a laundry hamper. You know the ole sayin... _"Function over fashion!" _


----------



## scissorhands

Backwater said:


> Where did you get them?


https://shop.carbonmarine.com/LineTack-Light-Fly-Line-Management-Spikes-LineTack-Light-Kits.htm


----------



## ShannonD

Todd said:


> Those using mats, how do you keep the mat from blowing around? Glue weight to bottom? No toe rail.


It is pretty heavy and flush to the deck (so wind doesn't get under it).


----------



## ShannonD

Here's my latest version - in living color. And I tested it for wind resistance at the end of last season as well -- 



 . Stayed on deck with 180-mph wind. What is that, an CAT5? Just about any color is available.


----------



## ShannonD

New version coming later this month - measures 6"X36" rectangle and has more typical spikes on it. Going to cost a bit more than this one is my guess - because it is a bit larger.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon

Ryobi 40 gal lawn bag with a full size wet towel in the bottom, which is plenty of weight to hold it in place. Snaps down and stores in the dry storage when not in use. I like the Ryobi because it is wide and tall....and because I can buy 6-7 of them for what I can buy a non-storable hard bucket for.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1Y1CKQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CKEAT

Matt if someone on the pole and bucket of rod and line needs to be ready and fishing alone.


----------



## TX_Brad

Speckled Rat Poon said:


> Ryobi 40 gal lawn bag with a full size wet towel in the bottom, which is plenty of weight to hold it in place. Snaps down and stores in the dry storage when not in use. I like the Ryobi because it is wide and tall....and because I can buy 6-7 of them for what I can buy a non-storable hard bucket for.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1Y1CKQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Cheaper? Yes, 6-7? No way. Those are $57 ea. My line bucket was $150


----------



## ShannonD

Cheap is such a dirty word in the skiff world, isn't it? Seems to be ... I hardly ever hear it anyway!


----------



## CKEAT

Prettt much everything related to fly fishing is far from cheap.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon

TX_Brad said:


> Cheaper? Yes, 6-7? No way. Those are $57 ea. My line bucket was $150


fair point...they have gotten more expensive than when I bought mine. I doubt I can wear out this one, much less 6-7 anyway.

now fold that fancy bucket down and send me a picture


----------



## Steve_Mevers

More and more, if there is a good wind I have been leaving my casting platform at home. I find that I have to use a stripping basket next to me on the platform on windy days, but if I just stand on the deck I can strip the line right into the cockpit. I recently retired my homemade stripping basket that attaches to my waist and bought a bigger one from Norms shop on Sanibel. I am thinking about using that when on casting platform, it would allow you to move around easily. I fish alone a lot and use a remote trolling motor


----------



## CKEAT

Steve_Mevers said:


> More and more, if there is a good wind I have been leaving my casting platform at home. I find that I have to use a stripping basket next to me on the platform on windy days, but if I just stand on the deck I can strip the line right into the cockpit. I recently retired my homemade stripping basket that attaches to my waist and bought a bigger one from Norms shop on Sanibel. I am thinking about using that when on casting platform, it would allow you to move around easily. I fish alone a lot and use a remote trolling motor


had same experience, if it’s really windy, leave platform at home. Easier to hit the fly may, cockpit or bucket. Besides, it’s easier to get closer to fish


----------



## Snakesurf




----------



## Smackdaddy53

I bought two and used them last week, excellent product and this is version 2.0


----------



## SupergrandslamIII

I use the mat from carbon marine primarily If it is extremely rough/windy I will revert to the bucket I have a few pro trim containers from years ago


----------



## CKEAT

These were an idea spawned out of the need to have a thin long mat that can be used a barrier and make it easier not to focus on “hitting” the mat with strip releases of the fly line from the hand. I like em


----------



## ShannonD

Thanks Smack!


----------



## eeu

Boat Tities


----------



## eeu

The only problem with them, is that the do end up rubbing off after getting stepped on too much!


----------



## CKEAT

eeu said:


> The only problem with them, is that the do end up rubbing off after getting stepped on too much!


Yea the reason I suggested this size mat is I don’t want to mess with permanent nobs. Not a fan.


----------

